# Tibbelt/Sarah - Your special day has finally arrived - HURRAY



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hope the introductions are going really well for you, dh and your special new daughters    Thinking of you during your special time.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

*'Here Come The Girls' *   
Hope you are enjoying your magical special day

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hope today has been full of wonderful surprises and lots of happiness.
Can't wait to hear about your girls.
Love
OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

I'm sure today has just been truly remarkable, one of those days you'll remember for the rest of your lives.

Enjoy every minute!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

whooooohoooooooooooooooo!!!!  

sooo excited for you and your family x x x x x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i hope today has gone really well hun, i can't wait to read all about it

pam xx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Oh you are all so lovely - thank you for my thread Mummyof2 and to you all for your good wishes!  

Today has been amazing!   Lots of meetings with the foster carer (who is great and very eager to get the girls settled with us so that feels very nice - she has fostered many times before and say they are ready to be with their family now   ) and social workers this morning to discuss intros and paperwork (more paperwork!!!!) 
...and then we went to meet our daughters - they weren't shy at all, they met us with great big grins and played with us for ages (they're were just so beautiful playing kitchen with DH!) - all laughter and smiles! They are as cute as buttons with great big grins and infectious laughs and are just so funny! DD1 does boss DD2 about a bit but then DD2 will stand up for herself and they love to be as close to each other as possible and if one is doing something the other has to join in as quickly as possible   - watching them both trying to climb into DH's lap was lovely! And they found my shoes and walked around in them for a while laughing at each other and thinking it was great to have got my shoes!   They both let us cuddle them and they sat on our laps    We took each of them a cuddly toy which they seemed to love and both were holding when we left! Very hard leaving them but can't wait for tomorrow! And every day of our lives from now on!

I can't quite believe that I held my daughters today, cuddled them and had them cuddle me back - what utter joy     

I'll try to keep my posts up to date, but for all of those still waiting - hang on in there, your day is yet to come & never in my wildest dreams did I ever imagine a day like today - it is all my dreams come true and more. We are so very, very lucky!

lots of love to all and thank you again
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh fab fab fab 

sounds like an amazing day 

Enjoy the rest of the intros mummy and daddy 

x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Oh it reminds me of intros- mine seems like an age away and it was only 6months ago!

enjoy ever min 


xxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

What a fantastic post!  So pleased to hear all went well and a bit about your daughters.  Your post is full of excitement and happiness and brought back many memories of meeting our ds for the first time.

Enjoy every minute!
Love
OT x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Oh it sounds that you all had a wonderful time today - Your DD's sounds so cute   I can imagine you you felt cuddleing them for the first time, it must of been so emotion for you and DH - Never mind babes you get to see them again tomorrow though I bet it was difficult saying goodbye today even though you knew you would see them again tomorrow, just think it's not long and your two DD's will be home with you both for good.

I'm so happy for you, I can't wait fro this time to come to us   

Take care

lots of hugs for tomorrow         

Love

crazybabe


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

What a lovely day and loads more to follow  

They sound so worth the wait! I hope they're home with you soon. In the meantime enjoy getting to know each other.

CG xxxxxx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hi 
Sounds like your intros are going well and your girls sound delightful.Look forward to reading more.
Sarah


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Sarah

What a magical day you sound as if you have had - I am so happy for you and look forward to hearing more.

Love Crusoe
x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi sarah,

Lovely to read your first day went so well first day of the rest of your lifes two little girls how wonderful!

Dawny
x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Sarah - sounds wonderful, and what a joy to hold them in your arms   So happy for you!

Kay xxx


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Sarah,

Thank you for posting about your first day of intros.  It sounds like you had a fantastic day.  It also gives us that are still waiting hope.

Enjoy the rest of your intros and I cant wait to read about them.

   

ShazJohn x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Awww Sarah,

Wonderful to read about your first day  

Laine xx


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Sarah and DH, glad to hear you have a supportive foster carer and it's going so well with your 2 little cute ones    
emsina x


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Thank oyu for all your lovely messages - sorry for not posting sooner but the days are just so busy!!  

Intros continue to go really well (although the driving backwards and forwards to the FC's is exhausing, both DH & I were asleep on the sofa by 9 last night!!   )

We took our DD's out for the first time on our own yestesrday and we had them all day - played in the park, chased birds and went to the playground - what utter bliss! They were so good and seem to be bonding with us really well - they think that chasing and catching Daddy is just hilarious and when they were both tired they just wanted to sit and cuddle Mummy   They have melted our hearts completely and we are totally in love!!! 

Our FC is being fantastic and is letting us do everything - giving them their meals, changing them (have to say one moment which will live in my memory always is DH changing DD1's nappy - it was so funny and she just watched him with such patience and let him take his time whilst DD2 laughed away because it was on back to front! bless - was just so lovely to watch!), bathing them and putting them to bed. Can't wait to being them home (though of course got to get through the review meeting first too - why is it SW's are always so negative, our DD's SW rang to see how things were going and we told her v.well and all she could say was 'well you know it could take months for the bonds to build' - even the forst carer says our DD's have taken to us like ducks to water... why oh why can't SW's just be positive sometimes!!!!   )

Anyway - hope you are all ok, I will catch up with everyone's news as soon as I can but right now I've got to dash as we need to go and pick our DDs up!  

lots of love to all
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Sounds wonderful hun, children are so honest, so if they are cuddling and laughing, that means they are bonding really well and obviously feel very happy, comfortable and natural with you and DH.   to the SW

Kay xxx


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

I don't post a lot on the adoptions boards anymore, but I still like to keep up on the news.    

I just wanted to say how very happy I am for you and your DH.  Your two DD sound fabulous.  You are going to have a wonderful Christmas this year hunny. 

I look forward to reading your updates.  Enjoy it hun, you deserve it.  

Love Boomy xx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Our daughters are home, we are a family at last!   

Our daughters have been absolute stars! They came home this morning as if they'd lived here all their lives - they've played beautifully, cuddled us lots, laughed madly at being tickled by Daddy, brushed mummy hair (definatley my new 'do'... not!  ), eaten well, enjoyed lots of splashing in the bath (infact the only tears we've had were when they had to get out of the bath!) and then gone to sleep like angels in their cots! They are truly amazing and a real credit to their foster carer, she has done an amazing job in preparing them! 

We are so very, very lucky!

lol to all
a very, very happy mummy!


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

awwww sarah!  

thats lovely!! well, apart from your 'hair don't'! hahahaaaa

sounds fantastic.  so very pleased for you, dh and your family.

keep us posted 

lots of love camly x x x x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Absolutely wonderful news!

Kay xxx


----------

